# Okay to masterbate when having blue balls?



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

When I get blue balls really bad and the wife isn't in the mood for a variety of reasons, is it okay to masterbate this out of my system?


Obviously, I'd rather not and be with my wife, but if that's not the situation, what would you do?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Do it in her presence, at a time when you've pursued her and she turned you down. Show her that you have needs and that you will take care of business when she drops the ball.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Do you really need to ask this question?


----------



## SacredSex (Sep 19, 2011)

I believe masturbation is wrong no matter what, even if you do it in your sleep. In the case of "blue balls" due to a spouses refusal to perform her duties as a spouse and provide sexual gratification to her husband I believe it is okay to pursue homosexual relations with a neighbor or a coworker. I have done this myself, and given the same advice to many friends suffering from the same malady. All who took my advice later reported satisfaction with this approach and even said they hoped to get blue balls again soon. Hope this helps.


----------



## Roma (Apr 18, 2012)

SacredSex said:


> I believe masturbation is wrong no matter what, even if you do it in your sleep. In the case of "blue balls" due to a spouses refusal to perform her duties as a spouse and provide sexual gratification to her husband I believe it is okay to pursue homosexual relations with a neighbor or a coworker. I have done this myself, and given the same advice to many friends suffering from the same malady. All who took my advice later reported satisfaction with this approach and even said they hoped to get blue balls again soon. Hope this helps.


did i just read this correctly??just out of curiosity why search for homosexual sex and not heterosexual since you specified??
I find it incredible that you find it so easy to have an extra maritaal affair rather than have maybe patience or find another way to sort the problem and worst of all you encourage others


----------



## SacredSex (Sep 19, 2011)

Roma

I'm sorry. I was just being facetious. I know I shouldn't, and it is wrong but the question doesn't deserve any better. I suppose my true response would be something along the lines of;

If you truly need to ask this question, and need the permission of a bunch of folks you do not know to make up your mind, perhaps you shouldn't be married.

But I thought that would be a tad insensitive, if he really did need those things after all. I should have thought it through. What would I feel like later if he were to report back tomorrow about a steamy midnight rendezvous with the neighbors college aged son in his tree house? And what if he left his wife for the neighbor boy? I would feel like a home wrecker. Thank you for calling me out in time to remedy this wrong before things spiraled out of control and his entire neighborhood turned into a Peyton Place.


----------



## TheCrunch (Sep 3, 2012)

Roma said:


> did i just read this correctly??just out of curiosity why search for homosexual sex and not heterosexual since you specified??
> I find it incredible that you find it so easy to have an extra maritaal affair rather than have maybe patience or find another way to sort the problem and worst of all you encourage others


:iagree:

I too was flabbergasted


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

When I get blue balls I don't want anyone touching my genitals, not even myself! I want it to heal so it doesn't sting everytime I walk.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

If you have blue balls, leave them alone if you want the pain to continue and finally subside on their own.

I would rather choose to spank it and have the pain gone within minutes.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7jMk7x7Hok


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ :rofl:

Anyways I think I got my definition of blue balls wrong. I thought it meant when your balls are sore. Nevermind! Hilarious video though lol


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Do you really need to ask this question?



EXACTLY my thought as well. :iagree:


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

SacredSex said:


> I believe masturbation is wrong no matter what, even if you do it in your sleep. In the case of "blue balls" due to a spouses refusal to perform her duties as a spouse and provide sexual gratification to her husband I believe it is okay to pursue homosexual relations with a neighbor or a coworker. I have done this myself, and given the same advice to many friends suffering from the same malady. All who took my advice later reported satisfaction with this approach and even said they hoped to get blue balls again soon. Hope this helps.





SacredSex said:


> Roma
> 
> I'm sorry. I was just being facetious. I know I shouldn't, and it is wrong but the question doesn't deserve any better. I suppose my true response would be something along the lines of;
> 
> ...


:lol::rofl: Thanks SacredSex, that was the funniest thing I've read on here in a while. That made my day. 



IndyTM said:


> If you have blue balls, leave them alone if you want the pain to continue and finally subside on their own.
> 
> I would rather choose to spank it and have the pain gone within minutes.


Agreed. The last thing I ever want to do is have sex with blue balls. It hurts like a cramp when I ejaculate if I have blue balls, totally ruining the experience. I'd rather go to the bathroom and get the pain over with manually and give myself time to heal before sex.


----------



## Daneosaurus (Dec 2, 2012)

SacredSex said:


> Roma
> 
> I'm sorry. I was just being facetious. I know I shouldn't, and it is wrong but the question doesn't deserve any better. I suppose my true response would be something along the lines of;
> 
> ...


Whew!!!

I thought your post was the either the troll post of the century or you were insane. Good one :smthumbup:!!! You got me good.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Daneosaurus said:


> Whew!!!
> 
> I thought your post was the either the troll post of the century or *you were insane.* Good one :smthumbup:!!! You got me good.


I vote insane. But insanity isn't always a bad thing!


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> It hurts like a cramp when I ejaculate if I have blue balls, totally ruining the experience. I'd rather go to the bathroom and get the pain over with manually and give myself time to heal before sex.


Really? I've never had that problem. The last time I had blue balls was when I was dating a girl several years ago, and long before I got married. We fooled around all night, but never did anything (reluctantly). When I got home, I had to release myself and came pretty hard (even got a good squirt), but there was no pain associated with it, that I recall.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

SacredSex said:


> Roma
> 
> I'm sorry. I was just being facetious.


Great. NOW you tell me. How am I going to explain this to my wife???


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

coupdegrace said:


> Really? I've never had that problem. The last time I had blue balls was when I was dating a girl several years ago, and long before I got married. We fooled around all night, but never did anything (reluctantly). When I got home, I had to release myself and came pretty hard (even got a good squirt), but there was no pain associated with it, that I recall.


It might have to do with the fact that I had blue balls for a few days before I 'came'. 

I find if I'm just starting to get them, if I release then, I don't have problems. Before, if I didn't do anything about it right away, it would cause the pain I mentioned.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Ditto, kingsfan

One thing I'd like to add...
Without the presence of having blue balls, has anyone ever had the feeling of a charlie horse in their prostate? I have never felt this while being erect or aroused.
I have had these occasionally (handful of times a year) throughout my life and they usually creep up when I have a full bladder I cannot immediately release. Once I do get to empty the bladder, the charlie horse pain sets in immediately afterwards. Only lasts for 10 - 30 secs, but feels very similar to the kind of charlie horse you would get in your calf muscle.
I seriously doubt I have any type of prostate problem, as everything else works normally. I actually think I have a very healthy prostate, as I always have very powerful orgasms and have masturbated since infancy.
Maybe I just get charlie horses in weird places. Seems like ever since my wisdom teeth were pulled, I occasionally get them in the soft area under my chin as well.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

IndyTM said:


> Ditto, kingsfan
> 
> One thing I'd like to add...
> Without the presence of having blue balls, has anyone ever had the feeling of a charlie horse in their prostate? I have never felt this while being erect or aroused.
> ...


omg, you're gonna die


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

This is how bad I get blue balls.

Starts in the morning and a few hours later, my balls and lower abdomen are so bloated, with pain, its not cool at all. Walking it off, doesn't do anything. Ice pack, lame. If I do nothing, it's painful for a few days before subsiding.

I asked because of the moral question, being married and god fearing.

After I relieve myself (1 - 3x), then the pain is gone in an hour or so.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> I asked because of the moral question, being married and god fearing.


To me, wouldn't this mean the question would be best answered between you, God and (maybe) your wife, not the people on a message board?


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> To me, wouldn't this mean the question would be best answered between you, God and (maybe) your wife, not the people on a message board?


Yep, because he got an Atheist answer from me...


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

CuddleBug said:


> This is how bad I get blue balls.
> 
> Starts in the morning and a few hours later, my balls and lower abdomen are so bloated, with pain, its not cool at all. Walking it off, doesn't do anything. Ice pack, lame. If I do nothing, it's painful for a few days before subsiding.
> 
> ...


Holy cow. I always thought of "blue balls" as being more metaphorical than anything.

I don't want to get inot a religious debate I'm very likely to lose, but what about masturbation strikes you as wrong? Biblically, the only reference I'm aware of is the ol' Onan thing, but if I understand correctly, the sin wasn't masturbation per se, but rather his failure to do his cultural duty with his deceased brother's wife.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Lon said:


> Do it in her presence, at a time when you've pursued her and she turned you down. Show her that you have needs and that you will take care of business when she drops the ball.


It might just disgust her, though. My ex used to do this - it's like having your eyes raped if you aren't interested and could be perceived as disrespectful... JMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> It might just disgust her, though. My ex used to do this - it's like having your eyes raped if you aren't interested and could be perceived as disrespectful... JMO.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know that when my wife was pissed/upset with me a little over a week ago, she didn't want to see me masturbate. She blew up at me one night because of it.


----------



## SacredSex (Sep 19, 2011)

IndyTM said:


> Ditto, kingsfan
> 
> One thing I'd like to add...
> Without the presence of having blue balls, has anyone ever had the feeling of a charlie horse in their prostate? I have never felt this while being erect or aroused.


Yes, I have had the exact same thing you described here. Several times in fact across the span of my life, but by no means often. 5-10 times max. I had never given it much thought once it went away. I had never correlated it with my prostate and couldn't tell you if that's what it was but it seems to be in the correct region for that. Odd. I would have likely never thought of that again (unless it were to occur again) if not for your describing it so well here.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> It might just disgust her, though. My ex used to do this - it's like having your eyes raped if you aren't interested and could be perceived as disrespectful... JMO.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wrote that comment kinda haphazard, I mean, no free man asks anyone for permission before he wanks it. And if he is trapped and his w is already repulsed by him I see no harm in taking care of his own business in his own bed. If she doesn't like it she's free to leave the room. It just sounded to me like the respect already isn't there.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes but does he want to gain respect or stomp it into the ground? LoL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> Yes but does he want to gain respect or stomp it into the ground? LoL!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I dunno, but in my sexless marriage, me trying to show I didn't have sexual needs and not masturbating in front of my ex sure didn't gain me much respect either. If I had to do it over again I would have taken back the main bed and I would have pleased myself when I needed (and who knows, perhaps that is all the initiation it would have taken for us to break through the barrier, maybe she would have seized the opportunity, and vice versa, no way I would have let her masturbate in front of me without letting me get involved, but she never did that either)


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I asked my husband wtf blue balls are and he had no idea. So wtf are they?? I gather it has something to do with not ejaculating for a space of time, but surely every male who doesn't ejaculate for a week doesn't get them??


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

It is an expersion guys use to indicate they are not getting any sex. It is a US thing but I would have thought it will spill into Canada


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

mahike said:


> It is an expersion guys use to indicate they are not getting any sex. It is a US thing but I would have thought it will spill into Canada


I've heard it used a little, but for me personally I experience the achey balls when I've been on the opposite end of the spectrum (too much sex), so when I think "blue balls" it is something I tend to strive for.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I asked my husband wtf blue balls are and he had no idea. So wtf are they?? I gather it has something to do with not ejaculating for a space of time, but surely every male who doesn't ejaculate for a week doesn't get them??


My use of the term: if a man has been sexually aroused, usually for an extended period of time, and does not get release, the excess blood in the genital area creates pressure that causes pain similar to being hit in the testicles, although not quite as severe and more of an ache than a sharp pain.

It's not the same as having no ejaculation for a week or two or even more, because it's caused by the high level of arousal. No arousal, no similar blood congestion, no blue balls.

I've had it only once, as a teenager, in a situation where I was with an enormously desirable girl for an entire evening but circumstances were such that nothing could happen. I was in pain for hours. No fun at all.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I asked my husband wtf blue balls are and he had no idea. So wtf are they?? I gather it has something to do with not ejaculating for a space of time, but surely every male who doesn't ejaculate for a week doesn't get them??


It has to do with arousal without release.

For me, if I get aroused several times over a few days (and by aroused I mean thinking that sex is a genuine possible conclusion) without resulting in intercourse, I get 'blue balls'. No, your balls don't turn blue, so I'm not sure where the expression came from.

It causes some discomfort for me if this happens. I assume it's something along the lines of what jaarthur said, a build up of blood, or maybe seminal fluid, without a release, causing pressure and aching.

When I do get a release, it usually causes a great deal of discomfort, like a strong cramp in the lower groin region, and the pain/discomfort from that can last a few days. Hence why if I feel like the blue balls are coming on, I just go and release manually, not wait it out for intercourse.

I assume if someone were to wait it out and find a way to not get aroused anymore, over the course of several days or a week it might go away on its own, but I've never found out.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Huh. Interesting. Weird that it's called 'blue balls' though.

So when you guys say you're 'aroused', does that mean you actually have a hard on? Or is it just the thought of sex and being aroused from that?


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Huh. Interesting. Weird that it's called 'blue balls' though.
> 
> So when you guys say you're 'aroused', does that mean you actually have a hard on? Or is it just the thought of sex and being aroused from that?


Raging hard on...


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Huh. Interesting. Weird that it's called 'blue balls' though.
> 
> So when you guys say you're 'aroused', does that mean you actually have a hard on? Or is it just the thought of sex and being aroused from that?


All systems primed and ready for sex.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Huh. Interesting. Weird that it's called 'blue balls' though.
> 
> So when you guys say you're 'aroused', does that mean you actually have a hard on? Or is it just the thought of sex and being aroused from that?


For some, if the blood has been there long enough and hasn't drained away but the oxygen has been depleted, there can actually be a bluish cast to the skin.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah, that makes sense. So is it the same problem that results from taking too much Viagra? Priapism, if you will?


----------



## creese15 (Mar 20, 2014)

I see that this is an old post but I will comment on it any ways. If your wife is not in the mood for many reasons you better figure out why she is not in the mood. If it is because something bad happened in her life then that's alright, let her get over it and move on. If it's because she has a headache or she is just making excuses. You better learn how to get her so hot and horny that she wants to rape you. Personally after learning a woman's body I have never had a woman not be in the mood to have sex. Even on her period, or when she has not shaven her legs in the last 48 hours lol. Read the book about Never Have Blue Balls Again - Blue Balls Cure if you need the quick guide to have sex when you want.


----------

